# THANK YOU MODS!



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

Can you boot the useless, good for nothing, no brain divs off the Forum as per:

http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/vi ... hp?t=46591

Also associated threads that they have added their sh1t-useless comments to!


----------



## digimeisTTer (Apr 27, 2004)

Why worry mate, clearly they have the attention span of a goldfish so they'll soon get bored and go back to

www.chavcorsa-forum.co.uk

Jealousy is a terrible thing.


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

Never a Mod around when you need one though is there? :?

When there's unnecessary modding to be done they're all queueing up to lock threads etc.


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

auditt260bhp said:


> Never a Mod around when you need one though is there? :?
> 
> When there's unnecessary modding to be done they're all queueing up to lock threads etc.


Told my boss, that I had something urgent to do. Hope this helps :wink:


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

OK. Point taken!


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

auditt260bhp said:


> OK. Point taken!


----------



## L7 (Aug 27, 2004)

I think toshiba's got bored as "they" have gone off line for now :roll:


----------



## Nando (Feb 5, 2004)

L7 said:


> I think toshiba's got bored as "they" have gone off line for now :roll:


I doubt these jokers are, in all reality, TT owners :?


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

........for clearing the sh1t out of here!


----------



## *lazza* (Nov 6, 2004)

L7 said:


> I think toshiba's got bored as "they" have gone off line for now :roll:


So I wasn't the only one thinking it might be "them"


----------



## digimeisTTer (Apr 27, 2004)

Nice clean forum


----------



## boxsters-stink (May 10, 2005)

please accept my apologies for playing with the trolls 

i've learnt my lesson and won't rise to them again.


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

L7 said:


> I think toshiba's got bored as "they" have gone off line for now :roll:


Please do not jump to unfounded conclusions.


----------



## purplett (Dec 9, 2002)

I hate it when this happens - I find a reference to a bit of argy bargy going on in another thread, click the link and it's gawn. [smiley=bigcry.gif]

Call me perverted but I love reading angry exchanges on here - although I'll never get drawn into one myself of course. I'm too nice for that  
Andy


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

FWIW I don't think pruning all the posts was the right thing to do...


----------



## silkman (Jul 29, 2004)

jampott said:


> FWIW I don't think pruning all the posts was the right thing to do...


I agree with you Tim; we all know (and have been to - me at least) forums with much stronger opinions and language :roll:


----------



## L7 (Aug 27, 2004)

clived said:


> L7 said:
> 
> 
> > I think toshiba's got bored as "they" have gone off line for now :roll:
> ...


Just an idea that it might be clive, not saying it defo' is :wink:

So for the record i'm obviously not saying it IS toshiba just that it could have been as i don't have any proof to found such an opinion it was merely speculation on my part.


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

L7 said:


> clived said:
> 
> 
> > L7 said:
> ...


Complete speculation. And I can confirm, totally incorrect. A group of 6 or more people from another forum having some fun at our (your) expense.

Those of you who took it to heart and took it as some kind of "attack" simply made them do it all the more. All the "Saxo", and "10yr old" crap just made them post again and again.

It was a refreshing morning's viewing. Now lost, unfortunately.

Its rather a shame that, despite a couple of hours worth of concerted forum baiting by multiple users, the nastiest comment was from one of our own TO one of our own. :? I trust mightty is suitably proud.


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

Doh i missed it :x


----------



## NykS5 (Aug 20, 2004)

:x I missed it too - is it repeated on Forum Gold?


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

NykS5 said:


> :x I missed it too - is it repeated on Forum Gold?


 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## boxsters-stink (May 10, 2005)

prehaps not relavent to TT owners but i must say it was the funniest thing i've seen on here since i've joined.

must say there are a lot of TT owners that take their ownership of a CAR far, far too seriously.

chill! 8)


----------



## thejepster (Mar 29, 2005)

Just for duck and nyk, here's a link that escaped the shears...

http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/viewtopic.php?t=46595


----------



## NykS5 (Aug 20, 2004)

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Dont I Recognise You (Oct 10, 2003)

thejepster said:


> Just for duck and nyk, here's a link that escaped the shears...
> 
> http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/viewtopic.php?t=46595


thought about moving it to off topic...


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

boxsters-stink said:


> prehaps not relavent to TT owners but i must say it was the funniest thing i've seen on here since i've joined.
> 
> must say there are a lot of TT owners that take their ownership of a CAR far, far too seriously.
> 
> chill! 8)


You need to be here more often...... things can almost reach smiling point!!


----------



## digimeisTTer (Apr 27, 2004)

jampott said:


> FWIW I don't think pruning all the posts was the right thing to do...


agreed, there was nothing scandalous in thier rantings, or mine for that matter.

first time i got to use my







smiley too.


----------



## justtin (May 6, 2002)

L7 said:


> clived said:
> 
> 
> > L7 said:
> ...


But 'Silent Majority' was 'toshiba' as you could plainly see from the atroucious grammar. :wink:


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

L7 said:


> clived said:
> 
> 
> > L7 said:
> ...


Unlikely to be Tosh - am sure that the bans are issued based upon the ips of the users concerned rather than the username. 
It is still of course possible to spoof IP and/or login else where.... but to appear in multiple forms and post is more work than most could be arsed with.


----------



## Dont I Recognise You (Oct 10, 2003)

digimeisTTer said:


> jampott said:
> 
> 
> > FWIW I don't think pruning all the posts was the right thing to do...
> ...


and a very nice smiley it is too 

----------

For my 2p worth, we (the mods) were (once again :roll: ) in a no-win situation.

On one hand we had a vocal set of members asking us to ban these guys who were simply clogging up otherwise useful threads with inane comments.
Once we cleaned the threads up (which took no small amount of work), so that they make sense again, we get grief cos people missed the chance to join in!

I'm not looking to defend my actions, or even explain them, or have a dig at anyone, just pointing out that you can't please all the people, all the time :?


----------



## L7 (Aug 27, 2004)

Like most things that start off as a joke it went too far on the 260bhp thread IMO some of the things on there were just out of line for the main forum.

Prehaps if others want to come on here and act like heads of the penis variety then they should stick to the flame room that way they can get as good as they give 

And as for some of us taking our cars too seriously then count me out as i treat mine like a piece of crap(i know too well it's true value) and at the mo' i'm far more interested in my splitty van 8)


----------



## boxsters-stink (May 10, 2005)

digimeisTTer said:


> jampott said:
> 
> 
> > FWIW I don't think pruning all the posts was the right thing to do...
> ...


got pm'd by one chap and managed to find their forum, decent bunch of funny chaps with quality emoti's.

PS guess what cars most of em drive?????


----------



## digimeisTTer (Apr 27, 2004)

Civic type R's?


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

boxsters-stink said:


> digimeisTTer said:
> 
> 
> > jampott said:
> ...


Oh - go on then - what was it? - Suzuki Liana (sp) GTi? :wink:


----------



## L7 (Aug 27, 2004)

*I would like to clarify and apologise to Toshiba, as it wasn't him as i had implied or V for that matter so i hope it is clear that it was a suggestion on my part and not fact.*

I still think that the people involved were acting like total cocks


----------



## boxsters-stink (May 10, 2005)

digimeisTTer said:


> Civic type R's?


close, Integra Type R's 

you have to aprreciate the screaming engine but the car looks puke IMO.


----------

